

Snail mail from Google AdSense, how does it look? - arapidhs
http://fuzz-box.blogspot.com/2011/07/snail-mail-from-google-adsense-how-does.html

======
dholowiski
I've gotten other snail mail from google (places, adwords). It is necessary
from time to time and it's all as white and Spartan as the mail you received.

